# ***OFFICIAL*** Alexander Gustafsson vs. Anthony Johnson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't wait for this fight. I'm pretty up in arms about who will win, but I think AJ is just too explosive and will catch Gus with something nasty. The longer the fight goes the more likely Gus takes it though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd love Rumble to win it but the sensible money would go on Gus.

WAR RUMBLE!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Would love to see Gus get his rematch, but also would be great to see a different face as a contender, so AJ winning won't bother me either.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

i see AJ winning this , unless he pulls a woodley


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If AJ found against Rumble like he did Cormier, he'd be KOed. The uppercut is too powerful.

This fight should be awesome. Edging wanting Rumble to win but don't mind.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If AJ found against Rumble like he did Cormier, he'd be KOed. The uppercut is too powerful.


uhm what ? :confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> uhm what ? :confused02:


AJ fought Rumble....Rumble likes food while AJ was trying to make WW.

Nah I meant JJ.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Gus aint getting no rematch.

Rumble young man rumble.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope Gus wins because he's the only one with a shot at Jones. Rumble would get smashed by lil'JJ.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rumble is so underrated. Maybe it'll show in this fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Underrated? He's rated ridiculously highly off of what is essentially one big fight since his return; Phil Davis. I think we can all see how amazing he is and I think it's fair to assume he'll always be a beast but then again we haven't seen him against some different styles like Gus' for example.

Imagine Rumble Vs Teixiera.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Woa... this poll is 6-1 to AJ... 6-2 now, you people are mental.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Underrated? He's rated ridiculously highly off of what is essentially one big fight since his return; Phil Davis.


Rumbles fight with Andrei Arlovski at heavyweight in WSOF was impressive. 

Rumble also finished Little Nog in the first. That was impressive, too.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Surprised at the poll. Rumble is a handful for anyone, Gus is just as much a handful, he's much more technically sound and it's in his back yard.

The biggest argument for Rumble is his power and aggression, but Gus is equally as dangerous, he just fights smart. I remember a video from before one of his fights, I think it was Vladimir. Gus was training in LA leading up to the fight, they struggled to find sparring partners because Gus just dropped everyone. He is a hard hitter but it's not really recognized, I'm sure Rumble is fully aware.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

interesting fight for sure.. gus has power and will land and probably more often than AJ, so AJ's chin will be tested.. AJ has more power but Gus has a hell of a chin.

i can see rumble being agressive and getting an early finish or even just dominating the first few rounds.. but i can also see him being hesitant and getting picked apart and even finished by GUS..


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Woa... this poll is 6-1 to AJ... 6-2 now, you people are mental.


As least we agree on this one, IMO Gus is too good at boxing to be out boxed by a power puncher with half his skill. 

AJ better get his KO quick because in my mind Gus stuffs his jab down AJ's throat, uses his superior footwork and picks AJ apart.

Also AJ is not the best tactician when it comes to cage IQ, if Gus starts to win that will frustrate AJ and Im not confident he can adjust.

All that said, I dont think it really matters who wins. I dont feel either of them will beat JBJ.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Gus will make him look silly, late round 2 k.o mark my words.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Trix said:


> Rumbles fight with Andrei Arlovski at heavyweight in WSOF was impressive.
> 
> Rumble also finished Little Nog in the first. That was impressive, too.


As much of a Nogs fan as I am, I wouldn't say that was "impressive". Devastating shots but routine really. I just think we all rate him hugely off of only a few fights.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm a big Rumble fan... but I have this horrible feeling he's going to get overwhelmed by Gus. I sincerely hope not, but I could see it happening. 

On the other hand, I could see AJ landing a bomb and finishing Gus for the first time. 

I like both guys, so it sort of sucks that one has to step over the other.... but it should be a great fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Gus, RNC, Round 3.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm a big Rumble fan... but I have this horrible feeling he's going to get overwhelmed by Gus. I sincerely hope not, but I could see it happening.
> 
> On the other hand, I could see AJ landing a bomb and finishing Gus for the first time.
> 
> I like both guys, so it sort of sucks that one has to step over the other.... but it should be a great fight.


i see what you're saying, when i think AJ i think dominance, and i don't think he can dominate gustafson . i still think he will win if alex doesn't prove to be another level boxer than AJ is . this fight is just too close and will determine alot i love it


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sucks they have to face each other this early. It'll push back one of the only two legit contenders in this division.

Gus' chin will be tested here. Can't fckin wait.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Gus will probably win. I'm a bigger fan of Johnson, but I'm not sure if he's ready for this step up yet. Gus is number two in the division in my opinion. A win for Johnson here would make a huge case for him in terms of his chances against Jones.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This is really a tough one to call. Besides Jones, Rumble is the the most dangerous guy Gus has ever faced. At the same time Gus is the toughest fight of AJ's career. 

AJ had some pretty bad losses in the past, but this was when he was at WW and MW where the weight cut was seriously hurting him. I truly believe he has found his groove at LHW and his past losses are behind him now. 

For whatever reason, when I see Gus go up against a dangerous, aggressive striker I get the feeling that he will lose. I felt this way when he faced Thiago Silva and when he faced Manuwa. Both times he proved me wrong. 

Lastly, like many of you here, I had no faith in him in the Jones fight and he nearly won it. The guy just keeps surprising me. But even with all of that being said, I still feel really nervous for Gus in this upcoming fight against Rumble and see him getting finished.....Gus, please continue to prove me wrong.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Gustafsson's boxing is too crips for Johnson to handle. We'll see if he tries to use his wrestling at all, but he seems to firmly believe he is a striker, in which case I see Gustafsson getting the better of the exchanges.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Should be an excellent fight (and difficult to accurately predict the outcome). Hoping Gus wins so he has another chance to fight America's Great Role Model.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

marky420 said:


> Sucks they have to face each other this early. It'll push back one of the only two legit contenders in this division.
> 
> Gus' chin will be tested here. Can't fckin wait.


I'm actually happy this is happening for once. At LHW the UFC seems to try too hard to protect potential contenders rather than having them face each other to see who is the most dangerous.

I picked AJ in the poll because Gus is a slow starter and I think he might get hurt in a way that affects him for the rest of the fight. I also would not be surprised to see Gus just overwhelm AJ by being better altogether. I just can't wait to see this fight!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think on Sunday the only topics on the forum will be "can AJ beat jones" and "how in the world did AJ just run right over the guy who almost beat the almighty Jones"


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think on sunday Oldfan will come on here acting all dignified, while congratulating Gus on proving him wrong.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

i think on sunday it will almost be monday


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks like Gustafsson has been working on his punching power, trying to be more like Anthony Johnson, better at finishing people with his hands.

Anthony Johnson has been working on his movement and footwork, trying to be more like Gustafsson and incorporate more mobility into his game. That's why he weighed in lean at 204.

In preparation for this fight, they're trying to be more like their opponent.

:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Trix said:


> It looks like Gustafsson has been working on his punching power, trying to be more like Anthony Johnson, better at finishing people with his hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Gus goes in trying to hard for the finish he will lose. Gus needs to use his footwork the way he did against Jones, use his reach advantage here and wear Johnson down. Rumble will want to be more mobile in this fight because Gus is faster than Davis or Lil Nog and he is a tall guy who can use his reach meaning Rumble will need to work much harder to get inside and land his power shots something he will have been working on. IMO if Gus over commits to getting the finish and turns this into a fire fight he is gonna get hurt and fast. Johnson at this point is the scariest puncher in the LHW division. 

That all said I expect Gus to use his reach and Footwork to wear Johnson down, rumble will come out hard and fast but after 10 mins of chasing that lanky Swede Rumble will be left sucking for air and from then on I expect the rounds to get less and less competitive. Expect a couple close rounds don't be surprised if Johnson can hit Gus and have him in trouble at some point but in the end the decision Nod will go to Gus although a late TD and submission on an exhausted Rumbke would not shock me. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

i think AJ is prett good at pacing himself out rn


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

prospect said:


> i think AJ is prett good at pacing himself out rn



I have never seen Aj go 5 rounds and he has never fought anyone who will make him move the way Gus should be able to. Mobility and Reach are the keys to victory for Gus


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Toxic said:


> I have never seen Aj go 5 rounds and he has never fought anyone who will make him move the way Gus should be able to. Mobility and Reach are the keys to victory for Gus
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


well you're right and i 100% agree with you, but i don't think that AJ will gas after 2 rounds, i don't think he will gas at all, sure gus will be much fresher at the last 2 rounds, especially if he got AJ to fight his fight, but i dont think AJ will ever be out of the fight here .


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I'm really stoked for this one! Gus by either UD or a submission finish. AJ has his work cut out for him in Stockholm. Johnson won't catch Alex will that magic punch. I see Gus controlling every aspect of this fight with all of the advantages he has. I think The Mauler will clearly state his case for another shot at Jones...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Sucks that I couldn't make it to this one live.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Most excited I've been for a fight in a long time.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

According to wiki stats, Gustafsson has a 1 inch reach advantage over Johnson. Not sure if it'll have an impact.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Gustafsson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Johnson_(fighter)

Cagerank has Johnson winning the fight by 3rd round KO.

http://cagerank.com/G0a3.G0oj/Alexander-Gustafsson-vs-Anthony-Johnson


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm really curious to see how Rumble's chin hold ups against Gus. We've seen Gus can take some big shots from legitimate KO artists at 205. We haven't seen that from Rumble. He never really got hurt at 170 but this ain't 170. And outside of Vitor who hurt him but Rumble also gassed bad so who knows which it was, Rumble hasn't fought a legit KO artist at 205. Arlovski and Lil Nog have KOs but are both way past it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> We've seen Gus can take some big shots from legitimate KO artists at 205. We haven't seen that from Rumble.


Rumble eats big rights from Arlovski here!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

andrei just Knocked bigfoot out , he's not past anything


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Trix said:


> Rumble eats big rights from Arlovski here!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

its fight night you swines


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think it's fair for Cormier to use the fact that Johnson hasn't used his wrestling lately against him. It was obviously a bad idea to have a wrestling match with Davis, and his fight with Lil Nog lasted under a minute. Of course he hasn't used it much. It doesn't mean that it isn't there.

Moot point anyway probably because Gus' take down defense is solid. Although Johnson could let it be known that a take down attempt isn't out of the question. It could keep Gus guessing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Gotta roll with Gustaf. He has the stronger chance to dethrone the champion...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

No_Mercy said:


> Gotta roll with Gustaf. He has the stronger chance to dethrone the champion...


why though , AJ will be the blackest guy jones ever fought, and i don't think he's ready for that kind of black


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

prospect said:


> why though , AJ will be the blackest guy jones ever fought, and i don't think he's ready for that kind of black


hard to argue with that logic...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

prospect said:


> why though , AJ will be the blackest guy jones ever fought, and i don't think he's ready for that kind of black


This is a good point. But I'm tired of eye pokes. I want someone with a similar length to return the favor. I enjoyed seeing the LHW title holder getting smashed a bit. Quite enjoyable. :fight02:


----------



## Oax (Nov 23, 2014)

Thinking AJ takes this. I'm not sure if Gus can take a Rumble 2.0 barrage but we shall see.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Anthony Gustaffson via kimura choke


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rumble coming for that belt Jon Jones.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Holllllllly Ahhhhh Ohhhh Omg


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Holy S***! Alex shouldn't have been so quick to throw that kick after the eyepoke. He got caught and never recovered. Rumble is SCARY!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Johnson is a big boy, he can take the strap. Wish I got to see the gus rematch first tho, oh well.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Jon Jones just shit his pants.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Johnson is a scary monster. Took Gus for a big nothing at his backyard.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I know he's gonna do the same to Jones.
I just do!


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Jones is in trouble. Rumble is a beast.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow!!!! I just freaked out. What. A. Statement. Johnson just dominated the guy that gave Jones the toughest fight of his career.

Let that sink in guys. So much for Gus out classing him.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

That's about as impressive win as I've seen in a long time


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn good atuff


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy god. Was the eye poke real?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rumble is for realllzzzzz


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> Rumble is so underrated. Maybe it'll show in this fight.


:thumb02:


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I can see it now. Jones is gonna stay far far away simply throwing high kicks, low kicks, spinning kicks. Then clinch and grapple. He don't wanna throw hands with Johnson. And with Greg Jackson in his corner he will NEVER try to throw hands with AJ.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

well ******* hell! lol

that's one scary bastard right there!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Gustaf is still the bigger threat, but I'd like to see how he (champion) can handle the power. Gotta be real tough for Gustaf right now. He'll come back!


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

"I feel bad cause he's crying, I'm an emotional guy." I feel like that just makes the moment worse. He meant well though.

What was up with the camera zoomed in on a sad Gus for nearly a whole minute? That got awkward fast.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys know I've been defending Jones for ages, but I'll go on the record and say Rumble Johnson stops Jon Jones.

Bittersweet though, I broke my laptop when I got excited


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

So if you eye poke Rumble, he immediately KO's you...that's like Jon Jones kryptonite.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I think this is just a case of styles making fightings.

Gustaffson's speed was being overrated here because he moves a lot. Rumble is just an athletic freak.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rumbles gets eye poked then comes back and gets the KO! Definitely ready for Bones Jones then! Haha


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> well ******* hell! lol
> 
> that's one scary bastard right there!


And here you were questioning prospects logic on picking jonhson, now whos stooopid.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow!! Rumble just blew me away! Amazing pressure by AJ and his power is unreal! My prediction was way off. Props to Rumble for a crazy win. That was one brutal beatdown!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> And here you were questioning prospects logic on picking jonhson, now whos stooopid.


I'm glad I went all in on him :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

NotDylan said:


> So if you eye poke Rumble, he immediately KO's you...that's like Jon Jones kryptonite.





edlavis88 said:


> Rumbles gets eye poked then comes back and gets the KO! Definitely ready for Bones Jones then! Haha


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Johnson's uppercut will soon be up there with Hendo and Big Country's right hands.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sheesh. I think I'm picking Johnson over Jones. Have to let it sink in first.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so angry I missed this.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> And here you were questioning prospects logic on picking jonhson, now whos stooopid.


prospects logic was AJ would win because he's *really *black....come on!


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah I think this is just a case of styles making fightings.
> 
> Gustaffson's speed was being overrated here because he moves a lot. Rumble is just an athletic freak.


That's true, a lot of people thought that Gus would be able to use his footwork and cut angles effectively, but Rumble was cutting him off with relative ease. Gus couldn't get out of the way and Johnson wouldn't let up. Too aggressive, too athletic, too powerful. His ability to cut people off was being underrated here. He's not just another flat footed power puncher and here's the proof right here. He just completely dominated a guy who was arguably the best striker in the division from start to finish.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to go on record that Gustaf took all of AJs shots and didn't quit. That right hook would have cleanly knocked out anybody and has before. This pisses me off cuz my room mate got two picks right against me. Not easy picking winners consistently. 

Pray he gets his eyes poked...haha!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

CupCake said:


> prospects logic was AJ would win because he's *really *black....come on!


Btw, sent you back your million credits, since Aj won.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Btw, sent you back your million credits, since Aj won.


Thanks  I laid down 2.5 mil on AJ too :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> prospects logic was AJ would win because he's *really *black....come on!


I'd say the proof is in the puddign and you're just salty because gus lost for shame liza. Be a gracious loser.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

suspectchin said:


> That's true, a lot of people thought that Gus would be able to use his footwork and cut angles effectively, but Rumble was cutting him off with relative ease. Gus couldn't get out of the way and Johnson wouldn't let up. Too aggressive, too athletic, too powerful. His ability to cut people off was being underrated here. He's not just another flat footed power puncher and here's the proof right here. He just completely dominated a guy who was arguably the best striker in the division from start to finish.


http://www.mmaforum.com/3025970-post36.html


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Soojooko View Post
> What on earth gives you that idea? Gus is seriously light footed and nippy for a LHW.
> My eyes?
> ...



Short term memory is a thing in MMA.

People forget this guy was fast for a Welterweight. He's heavier now and carries more muscle but he still retained a lot of that speed.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Part of me really wants to get excited for Rumble to take out Jones. 

But with a Greg Jackson gameplan combined with Jones' body and athleticism I find it hard to think they won't just use some gameplan to wear AJ out and also stay far away and kick the hell out of him because Jones doesn't wanna trade punches with that guy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Thanks  I laid down 2.5 mil on AJ too :thumb02:


That is a seriously naughty avatar...:hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If the odds are high for Jones to win I'm gonna put a few hundred on Johnson. I think his style is gonna end Jones.

Jones has been caught a few times in his last few fights. The uppercut from DC landed big several times. Rumble's best punch is that uppercut. Plus the overhand right can cut the range.

Jones would need to hurt him quickly to the knee or stomach, or fk up his arm bad with the arm crank. Otherwise, I could see Rumble knocking him out fast.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

towwffc said:


> Part of me really wants to get excited for Rumble to take out Jones.
> 
> But with a Greg Jackson gameplan combined with Jones' body and athleticism I find it hard to think they won't just use some gameplan to wear AJ out and also stay far away and kick the hell out of him because Jones doesn't wanna trade punches with that guy.


Then hope Jackson gets hit by bus.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> That is a seriously naughty avatar...:hug:


A tranny eating a popsicle stick is quite naughty indeed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sellotaped the laptop back together. All good.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

That was insane. Bet rumble +375 by KO instead of +240 money line. Small bet for fun, fully expected Gus in Sweden to win a decision. Wow. What a win. Rumble is awesome. No dirty piss test plz lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Jones has been trying to beat people at their own game, I wonder if he will try and trade with Rumble. That might be a mistake.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lol I like how Jones had that little comment about Davis after his loss on twitter, but after Johnson's fight with Gus, all he could muster up was "Wow". Even the champion is stunned and impressed.

Remember after Johnson beat Tommy Speer (I think that was the fight) at 170? He promised the fans in his post fight interview that he will one day win UFC gold. Well, it's been nearly 7 years since then and it looks like he may finally be keeping his promise. Who knew it would potentially be at 205 though? MMA is such an unpredictable sport.

He still has one more tall mountain ahead to climb if he wants to fulfill that promise, and it's name is Jon Jones. I'm looking forward to that fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Term said:


> Jones has been trying to beat people at their own game, I wonder if he will try and trade with Rumble. That might be a mistake.


Glover can hit but Glover's just a really solid boxer. Rumble's a KO specialist. Jones can't trade with him....surely. :confused02:


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

Would love Rumble to KO Jones! He cut off the octagon against Alex so perfectly, if he does the same to Jones, Jones will have to go for the take down. 

Want Alex to come back and fight Jones, but Rumble is exciting and can put a ton of pressure on Jones if he fights the same way.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

im glad no one is hating on Johnson for mentioning in his post fight interview the fact that Gus was crying. It was kind of odd to point that out, but you could see in his eyes that he meant well and felt bad. He's an emotional guy, after all.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I love to see Gustafsson fight, I hope this setback doesn't affect him too bad. He'll be back better.

Hate to see him go down like that in front of his countrymen...that's harsh.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope he doesn't use the i hot caught excuse to not improve his striking defense among other things.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

It's weird hearing all the domestic violence stuff about Rumble. Every interview I've heard with him he seems like a classy guy. In fact he reminds me of lenny from of mice and men big and destructive but with a simple and caring mind!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I think on Sunday the only topics on the forum will be "can AJ beat jones" and "how in the world did AJ just run right over the guy who almost beat the almighty Jones"


I was going to link my quote that I thought AJ would take advantage of Gus's slow start and then saw Oldfan's post right below mine. Talk about looking into a crystal ball!


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

does anyone have a gif of the ko?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Stapler said:


> Lol I like how Jones had that little comment about Davis after his loss on twitter, but after Johnson's fight with Gus, all he could muster up was "Wow". Even the champion is stunned and impressed.


I think Jones has seen this fight coming for a while. After the Tex fight when they were talking to Jones about how he felt about Davis after the loss he faced against Johnson because of the smack talk he pointed out how no one seemed to be talking about the performance Johnson had just put out. I think Jones is probably looking at Johnson as his first challenge since Shogun. I mean that in a way where pre-championship he looked at Shogun as the biggest challenge in his career, but each other fight after that he viewed them as another challenge, but not bigger than any he had faced. 

AJ is legit and this may be the first time I bet against him. There is a level of explosiveness he has that Jones has never faced before without having a massive reach advantage over. And talk about a fast starter...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

:thumbsdown:wow stay classy Jon Jones!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn JBJ, what a c*nty mother*cker...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I get him now as cunty as he is. What a great word. He's always had the elitist mentality and he felt that Gus should have won and I know he wanted that rematch. Every champion/contender who lost a title fight came back stronger.

GSP vs Serra II. Robbie Lawler vs Hendricks II. Cain vs JDS II. I'm also talking about the in between fights to regain their title shots. In that regards Gus did not past the test. It's as easy as that. My thinking is his father's passing had a part in it. Not in the right mind set especially against a power hitter. I was rooting for him. I wanted him to win so we can see the rematch that should have already happened, but lets say he beat the lhw champ and AJ came up next. Same result? Flip side we all get to see a different challenger. I have no doubt Gus will be back. This is why I can't imagine myself as a fighter dealing with the extreme highs and lows. The sight of him burying his head in his Bad Boy shirt at his hometown will be stuck in his head for sometime till he regains his will.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

What did Jones say?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

suspectchin said:


> What did Jones say?


2-3 posts above


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah, the picture wasn't loading before, so I just saw "stay classy Jones" haha. Yeah, that's not cool.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

suspectchin said:


> Ah, the picture wasn't loading before, so I just saw "stay classy Jones" haha. Yeah, that's not cool.





CupCake said:


> Damn JBJ, what a c*nty mother*cker...





edlavis88 said:


> :thumbsdown:wow stay classy Jon Jones!


Lest we forget Gus did the same thing right after Jones beat Cormier. Except Gus couldnt back it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Killer_Z (Nov 20, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> I get him now as cunty as he is. What a great word. He's always had the elitist mentality and he felt that Gus should have won and I know he wanted that rematch. Every champion/contender who lost a title fight came back stronger.
> 
> GSP vs Serra II. Robbie Lawler vs Hendricks II. Cain vs JDS II. I'm also talking about the in between fights to regain their title shots. In that regards Gus did not past the test. It's as easy as that. My thinking is his father's passing had a part in it. Not in the right mind set especially against a power hitter. I was rooting for him. I wanted him to win so we can see the rematch that should have already happened, but lets say he beat the lhw champ and AJ came up next. Same result? Flip side we all get to see a different challenger. I have no doubt Gus will be back. This is why I can't imagine myself as a fighter dealing with the extreme highs and lows. The sight of him burying his head in his Bad Boy shirt at his hometown will be stuck in his head for sometime till he regains his will.


Also Shogun vs. Machida II ........JBJ is such an unlikeable individual. I generally do not feel any disdane towards any fighter, however JBJ is just brutal.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

You would think Jones would keep his head down after his dramas


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

CupCake said:


> Damn JBJ, what a c*nty mother*cker...


Looks like Jon Jones has mastered the art of superdickery.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

man, the light heavyweight division is all jacked up now.

#2 just lost to the champ
#1 just got beat by #3
#7 just beat #5
and it's up in the air when they allow the champ to fight again after cocaine/suspension/fine/etc.

so how it looks to me:
C Jones
#1 Rumble
#2 Gufstuffson
#3 Cormier
#4 Rashad
#5 Glover
#6 Bader
#7 Davis

in a perfect fair and balanced world, strip jones, rumble vs winner of Rashad/Glover fight next month for the belt. but, that won't happen.

good win by rumble, though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm starting to realize how shallow the LHW division actually is, outside of the top 5 there's nobody really threatening to Jones in the least, or really to anyone in the top 3.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rygu said:


> I'm starting to realize how shallow the LHW division actually is, outside of the top 5 there's nobody really threatening to Jones in the least, or really to anyone in the top 3.


It just seems to be a very old division! Gus is the only one in the UFC top 15 LHWs who is still in his 20s. 

Other divisions you've got fresh young talent coming through but it just isn't happening at LHW for some reason. It will get to a point soon if Jones beats Rumble where it will only rematches available to him.

UFC need to sign some LHWs that they can build up but looking around there aren't that many! Even Liam McGeary who is bellators big LHW 'prospect' is already 32!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I should give up on predicting fights 




edlavis88 said:


> :thumbsdown:wow stay classy Jon Jones!


This is why i like Jones now....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> :thumbsdown:wow stay classy Jon Jones!





CupCake said:


> Damn JBJ, what a c*nty mother*cker...


Whats wrong? Gus has taken shots at him ever since their fight and did the EXACT same thing after Jon defeated DC, only he could back it up. If anyone's a c*nt here, it's Gus, no reason for Jones to stay classy towards him at this point.

Back to the fight though, holy shit, Rumble Johnson is a savaage! This from wikipedia.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

How more impressive can you get!? Holy shit. Was pulling for Gus but man it's hard not to love Rumble lately. Such a destroyer.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't see that outcome coming. Johnson is such a beast though


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been cheering for Jones for years despite the hate he gets, a lot of which I understand. But Anthony is my guy. The dude is just likeable. He really is the anti-Jones. He's soft spoken, polite, and seems like an approachable guy.

As far as Alex goes. The guy is clearly in the top 3 or 4 in the world at a very dangerous weight class, and he was nothing but classy in defeat.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Soooo Gus vs Bader??? 
I know Gus will be back. At only 27 he has plenty left in him and a lot to learn from this. Rumble - go break some Bones! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Soooo Gus vs Bader??? 
I know Gus will be back. At only 27 he has plenty left in him and a lot to learn from this. Rumble - go break some Bones! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> I've been cheering for Jones for years despite the hate he gets, a lot of which I understand. But Anthony is my guy. The dude is just likeable. He really is the anti-Jones. He's soft spoken, polite, and seems like an approachable guy.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Alex goes. The guy is clearly in the top 3 or 4 in the world at a very dangerous weight class, and he was nothing but classy in defeat.



Couldn't agree more man. I'll be rooting for AJ for the same reasons. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> I've been cheering for Jones for years despite the hate he gets, a lot of which I understand. But Anthony is my guy. The dude is just likeable. He really is the anti-Jones. He's soft spoken, polite, and seems like an approachable guy.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Alex goes. The guy is clearly in the top 3 or 4 in the world at a very dangerous weight class, and he was nothing but classy in defeat.


except for the fact AJ beats woman while Jones recovers woman's purses from robbers but let's just make all our assumptions based on how much we like there personalities instead of there actions





Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't like Gus Vs Bader. Why take Bader's W away?

The rematch between Davis and Gus seems in order.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't like Gus Vs Bader. Why take Bader's W away?
> 
> The rematch between Davis and Gus seems in order.



I was thinking this too. Would these guys fight eachother now that they are close friends that train together?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

agreed phil vs gus and bader vs who ? rashad, comier or step down to glover ? anyways hopefully one win for bader and a title shot after AJ


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know if any of these have fights arranged, but I'd go...

Jon Jones Vs Anthony Johnson
Phil Davis Vs Alexander Gustafsson
Ryan Bader Vs Rashad Evans
Daniel Cormier Vs Ovince St. Preux
Glover Teixiera Vs Shogun Rua

Bader and Evans are on winning streaks (even if it's just 1 win) so whoever wins that fight managed to get some solid momentum behind them.

I don't like the idea of DC Vs Glover. We need a few contenders, not just one legitimate one. Daniel Cormier could smash OSP whom no one is really interested in and he also lost to Bader not long ago. Glover can stop Shogun Rua fairly easily and both get back on winning ways. DC would then fight the winner of Davis and Gus while Glover could fight the winner of Rashad and Bader.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

What actually did the damage? The headbutt or the right hand?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> What actually did the damage? The headbutt or the right hand?


Here we go.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if Jones should be happy or worried.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm not sure if Jones should be happy or worried.


no this actually sparked something inside jon jones to train harder ...


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't know if any of these have fights arranged, but I'd go...
> 
> Jon Jones Vs Anthony Johnson
> Phil Davis Vs Alexander Gustafsson
> ...


Glover and Rashad get it on in a month, we'll have a clear look at what's what in the division after that. 

i wouldn't count that as a 1 fight win streak since his last fight was 2013.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

will jones get an immediate rematch ?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Here we go.


Ignoring the fact such a hard headbutt happened right as the right hand came in would be silly...


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Ignoring the fact such a hard headbutt happened right as the right hand came in would be silly...


Except for the fact that it didn't. The UFC on FOX channel on youtube has a great overhead angle. The right landed clean and Rumble's head sort of hit the the upper right chest of Gus.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Ignoring the fact such a hard headbutt happened right as the right hand came in would be silly...


Ignoring the fact that Gus said it didn't hit him to his knowledge would be silly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jesy Blue said:


> Glover and Rashad get it on in a month, we'll have a clear look at what's what in the division after that.
> 
> i wouldn't count that as a 1 fight win streak since his last fight was 2013.


Rashad - 2 Fight Win Streak.
Glover - 2 Fight Losing Streak.

Why risk Rashad being a contender in this fight? Let him beat Bader then give him a fight against someone like DC, Glover or Gus if they win their next fight. Evans will then have a 4 fight winning streak, one of which being against a top guy, and could fight for the title again.

Dammit UFC!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> Except for the fact that it didn't. The UFC on FOX channel on youtube has a great overhead angle. The right landed clean and Rumble's head sort of hit the the upper right chest of Gus.


It really looked like it hit in the replays, Thats fair enough though, ill take your word for it.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think you could make too many conclusions out of this fight. It was too short. 205ers are huge and if they catch you in the right area while they are fresh, you are going to sleep. 

Gustaffson just made a mistake and got caught, similar to how Cain once got caught by dos Santos. 

Rumble is a man beast but I don't think Jones will trade with him. Smaller guys never seem to land on Jones unless they are in the clinch. Cormier has been the only one to have some success on Jones while in the clinch, but even he eventually got taken down from there. unfortunately, I see Jones making a fight with rumble mainly a chase and clinch match for the first two rounds, and then taking him down in the latter rounds and beating his from there. Jones is a tremendous student of the game and you can bet he will be drilling the uppercut defense while in the clinch and I highly doubt rumble lands it when they fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Good performance by Rumble. Gus got close to surviving for a second there, would have been interesting if he had Rumble was slowing down noticeably from throwing bombs for damn near a minute.

Also god damn can Gus take punishment. There were some brutal shots and he was out of it but never went out.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

*Ben Askren taunts Jon Jones on twitter for placing third behind Matt Riddle in state tournament*



> Hey @dc_mma you know whats worse than 4th at the Olympics? 3rd to Matt Riddle at the state tourney! @JonnyBones












I can't help but find this hilarious and ironic.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

towwffc said:


> *Ben Askren taunts Jon Jones on twitter for placing third behind Matt Riddle in state tournament*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cormier already tweeted something like that right after the jimmey kimmel fiasco ... btw i never watched kimmel again after that


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ben who¿

Jones is champ now in the biggest MMA organisation world wide and gets paid around half a million per fight while Mr Funky didn't get his contract renewed in his organisation even though he was the champ there...


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I was so sure Gus wouldn't get cut like that, but man AJ IS good at closing up distance.

If he gets into the clinch like DC did, Jones done ****ed up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cookiefritas said:


> Gustaffson just made a mistake and got caught, similar to how Cain once got caught by dos Santos.



I think you are oversimplifying things too much to the point of taking away the credit from who deserves it, both in regard of JDS and Rumble.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think you are oversimplifying things too much to the point of taking away the credit from who deserves it, both in regard of JDS and Rumble.


This, what AJ did was execute his game plan perfectly.

Always step forward to close up the distance, always stay in range to land that powerful hand. He always stayed in range so he can potentially trade with Gus, he didn't just charge into Gus.

Like MMA's most famous leprechaun would say, AJ was the master of movement the other night.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Great performance by Rumble and EXACTLY the outcome I was hoping for. 

Rumble is a savage and I like the way he took his time with the finish once Gus went down. Really excited to see him face Bones.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well I was hoping for the rematch with gus so Jones could show some haters some more crow but AJ might just be a better mark.

After Jones beats AJ I hope we get to see him fight Cain.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think you are oversimplifying things too much to the point of taking away the credit from who deserves it, both in regard of JDS and Rumble.


Rumble doesn't deserve to have this win called a fluke... He was doing an amazing job cutting off the catch, controlling the distance and landed his big shot. 

If he can cut Jones off like he did Gus (while managing to stay on his feet) I really think he's got a chance to put Jones to sleep.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jones is going to make Rumble look like an amateur. Jones has fought a lot of shorter brawler/power punchers and has never once looked in trouble or even close to trouble.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Jones is going to make Rumble look like an amateur. Jones has fought a lot of shorter brawler/power punchers and has never once looked in trouble or even close to trouble.


But Rumble isn't short... he's 6'2... with a 78" reach. 

So I'm not sure why Jones experience with 'shorter power punches' is relevant here. 

Jones cut the cage off and forced Gus stand there with him. That's one thing no one has been able to force Jones to do. Jones has come in on his own but has never been there against his will. 

If Johnson can cut him off and force him to stand in front of him like he did to Gus, Jones could be in some deep trouble.

I'm also annoyed with Johnson only getting credit for a being a brawling meat-head. He's got skills and he's shown he is a very well rounded fighter.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Life B Ez said:


> Jones is going to make Rumble look like an amateur. Jones has fought a lot of shorter brawler/power punchers and has never once looked in trouble or even close to trouble.


i don't think jones ever fought someone as strong and smart as AJ is . sure AJ might be ... basic, with good striking wrestling powerful and scary speed but i still think he falls in the lines of a machida . there is no one like machida ...

and oui it's moi :thumb02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Jones is going to make Rumble *look like an amateur.* Jones has fought a lot of shorter brawler/power punchers and has never once looked in trouble or even close to trouble.


So, AJ, who destroyed the toughest opponent Jones had to date under one round will be made look like an amateur because he is short? :confused02:

Did DC looked like an amateur going *5 rounds* against Jones?


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

MK. said:


> This, what AJ did was execute his game plan perfectly.
> 
> Always step forward to close up the distance, always stay in range to land that powerful hand. He always stayed in range so he can potentially trade with Gus, he didn't just charge into Gus.
> 
> Like MMA's most famous leprechaun would say, AJ was the master of movement the other night.


This!

I remember a blackzillian member, perhaps evans, stated, that rumbles footwork was excellent and they´d use it to set traps for gus.

he was always in control. He decided when they would trade and when they would not. Simply because his footwork was faster then gus´ and he cut of the octogon to perfection.

The bread and butter in gus´gameplan was movement and footwork, as he was thought to have the best and quickest footwork at lhw, but against aj it and he came up short.

This makes the jones fight very interresting, because we now know, that rumbles footwork is - by far - the most explosive and this makes him able to close the distance. There´s simply no lhw, that can match it.

He´ll be able to close the distance, but jones is a much better then gus in the clinch and also better in the wrestling department.

But damn this division is awesome. jones, johnson, cormier, gus and evans.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cookiefritas said:


> Gustaffson just made a mistake and got caught, similar to how Cain once got caught by dos Santos.


None of those were mistakes. Gus threw a kick, Rumble defended/countered perfectly and the rest is history. If you look at things that way, every stoppage would be a mistake in the UFC.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Rauno said:


> None of those were mistakes. Gus threw a kick, Rumble defended/countered perfectly and the rest is history. If you look at things that way, every stoppage would be a mistake in the UFC.


and they are ...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rumble and JDS weren't the same. Johnson said he could hear Gus' corner calling for the kick and he timed his counter. JDS just caught Cain flatfooted.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I initially thought it was a head butt KO, but I guess it was perfectly clean. I've never seen anyone KO somebody off a leg catch quite like that. Anthony is so damn explosive.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> JDS *just* caught Cain flatfooted.


Yeah, like when JDS *just* caught Werdum ducking in. These guys are snipers, to capitalize on others mistakes is part of their training and instincts and that doesn't make the final result consequence of the others *just* making a mistake.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> But Rumble isn't short... he's 6'2... with a 78" reach.
> 
> So I'm not sure why Jones experience with 'shorter power punches' is relevant here.
> 
> ...



I give AJ more credit than just being a brawler. He has talent but he's hardly a high level striker he has scary power at 205 so people ignore his actual striking. Jones will keep AJ at distance with leg work. He won't lazy teep, he'll kick his legs and knees and keep the distance. AJ doesn't move side to side like Gus, he comes straight forward like Glover and Page. He's a lot quicker but no more difficult target to hit. Plus who knows what he'll look like if Jones can clinch up with him.

Don't misunderstand me if AJ connects he can most certainly finish Jones I just don't see it happening. Jones has shown an amazing ability to avoid shots from guys with serious KO power.






MMA-Sportsman said:


> So, AJ, who destroyed the toughest opponent Jones had to date under one round will be made look like an amateur because he is short? :confused02:
> 
> Did DC looked like an amateur going *5 rounds* against Jones?


AJ caught Gus and stopped him, he didn't tool Gus and play with him like Conor did with Siver. I don't claim to know who would win in a rematch but I'd rank that as more of Cain v JDS 1 than a destruction.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> AJ caught Gus and stopped him, he didn't tool Gus and play with him like Conor did with Siver. I don't claim to know who would win in a rematch but I'd rank that as more of Cain v JDS 1 than a destruction.


You are drifting away from the matter here. The key words in the post I quoted you were "amateur" and "short", and that was what I was addressing, now you bring in Conor vs Siver and Cain vs JDS, alright...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You are drifting away from the matter here. The key words in the post I quoted you were "amateur" and "short", and that was what I was addressing, now you bring in Conor vs Siver and Cain vs JDS, alright...


Because you said AJ destroyed Gus. If you can't follow that I can't help you.

Also I didn't say AJ was short, I said shorter. He's shorter than Jones, just like all those guys Jones has made look awful, Glover - 6'2 Rampage 6'1 Bader 6'1 Shogun 6'1. Rumble is 6'2.

Also DC didn't look too good against Jones. He won close rounds because neither guy really looked to want more than to clinch. And it also didn't appear Jones had a game plan to pick DC apart. When the fight started they both went right at one another. If I had to guess Jones will not do that against Rumble, if he does I wouldn't be shocked for the fight to be over in two minutes. Not to mention DC and AJ are radically different fighters. DC was an Olympic wrestler who could handle himself in the clinch with Jones. 

AJ's wrestling is no where near that level. So in the event AJ gets close it's going to look a lot like Rampage. A power puncher with decent wrestling who gets picked apart from the outside and controlled on the fence.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> AJ's wrestling is no where near that level. So in the event AJ gets close it's going to look a lot like Rampage. A power puncher with decent wrestling who gets picked apart from the outside and controlled on the fence.


I see the biggest difference once again being AJ's footwork and ability to corner people. Mixed with him being the definition of the word 'BEAST'... could lead to a very different outcome.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> rabakill said:
> 
> 
> > JDS *just* caught Cain flatfooted.
> ...


A counter is not the same as a lead hook.
Yeah Gus was going to get wrecked, and it happened due to a mistake, just like Anderson's leg break (full speed kicks with no feinting or setup is a mistake). JDS just caught Cain not moving, a lot different than defending and countering.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Because you said AJ destroyed Gus. If you can't follow that I can't help you.
> 
> Also I didn't say AJ was short, I said shorter. He's shorter than Jones, just like all those guys Jones has made look awful, Glover - 6'2 Rampage 6'1 Bader 6'1 Shogun 6'1. Rumble is 6'2.
> 
> ...


Ok, man. "Short" or "shorter" what is the difference? I can't help you either.



rabakill said:


> A counter is not the same as a lead hook.
> Yeah Gus was going to get wrecked, and it happened due to a mistake, just like Anderson's leg break (full speed kicks with no feinting or setup is a mistake). JDS just caught Cain not moving, a lot different than defending and countering.


Comparing Gus being countered with Anderson breaking his leg... No, I can't...
And the last line about JDS is just as obvious as saying strawberries are red and water is wet. Of course JDS caught Cain not moving, instead of "accidentally" caught Cain not moving due solely to a mistake on Cain's part.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

This angle makes it look a lot cleaner. The punch definitely landed first either way.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Silly to argue if it was a headbutt or not when Gus himself said there wasn't.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Silly to argue if it was a headbutt or not when Gus himself said there wasn't.


Gus is lucky he can remember who hit him.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea, punch landed first then their heads rubbed together but it didn't make a difference. I'm sure it was either not hard enough for Gus to feel or he was already too rocked to notice the slight head to head touching or he was being classy and didn't want to take anything away for Rumble. Either way it had no impact on the fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Jones will keep AJ at distance with leg work. He won't lazy teep, he'll kick his legs and knees and keep the distance. AJ doesn't move side to side like Gus, he comes straight forward like Glover and Page. He's a lot quicker but no more difficult target to hit. Plus who knows what he'll look like if Jones can clinch up with him.


That plus Greg Jackson is why JBJ will win. (mostly GJ) It might actually be a dull fight until the 3rd round, where Rumble starts to gas, at which point he'll find himself on his back for the rest of the fight.

Or Rumble touches JBJs chin > game over. Either or. haha


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Silly to argue if it was a headbutt or not when Gus himself said there wasn't.



Gus himself had no idea what hit him.... Most fighters can barely recall the fight they just had in post fight interviews.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Silly to argue if it was a headbutt or not when Gus himself said there wasn't.





Joabbuac said:


> Gus himself had no idea what hit him.... Most fighters can barely recall the fight they just had in post fight interviews.


Yeah going to have to agree with this. Matt Hughes asking what happened after getting KOd by Penn and saying he thought it was a kick and Rich Franklin saying he doesn't remember any part of the second Wand fight until going out for the fifth are just a couple examples. If Gus says he doesn't care that's different but him saying he didn't get headbutt is hardly credible, which sounds odd to say.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Life B Ez said:
> 
> 
> > Because you said AJ destroyed Gus. If you can't follow that I can't help you.
> ...


Is checking a kick with your knee not a counter? How were neither of Gus or Silva countered? Did both fighters not lose because of a counter to a mistake?

Is punching someone standing still a counter?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

nevermind. someone already posted.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


Boy, that really looks like the damage was done by a head-but.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> This angle makes it look a lot cleaner. The punch definitely landed first either way.


You think? Cause I'm looking at it, and it appears the punch missed the head and landed on the shoulder clavicle area or in the neck below the ear. The only thing that appears to contact Gus's head or jaw is Johnson's head.

I don't think it was johnson's fault though. Gus ducked right into it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just watched the fight a few times and in my opinion, I have no doubt the head butt happened, however, that affected nothing, really. Gustafsson imedially stood up and continued to circle fully alert, trying to protect himself and even landed one or two counters on AJ, but AJ was all over him and connected more punches that finally got Gus to the ground to get finished. From the head butt to the end, there was a full minute.

An eye poke vs a head butt, they both got even in fouls, but AJ got the better from the fair moves.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Forgot about this fight. Just now watching it.
AJ looked phenomenal. Holy hell what a barrage he put Gus away with. I'm really interested in the Jones fight.

Credit to Gus though, he's a tough SOB. He stayed alert for a long time while Johnson was dropping bombs on him.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Just watched the fight a few times and in my opinion, I have no doubt the head butt happened, however, that affected nothing, really. Gustafsson imedially stood up and continued to circle fully alert,.....


That's generally what people do when their rocked tough. Everyone knew Gus was dazed after that exchange. Joe pointed it out immediately. 

I don't blame johnson, it's just an unfortunately thing that happens in combat. In fact I kind of blame Gus more than AJ for it, as he ducked right down into it. 

No worries at this point, I just wonder now how well Johnson will do against Jones. Still rooting for him, regardless.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a Jones "defender" and I really love his style and martial arts perspective, but I really think Rumble is too devastating for anyone to deal with. The only kind of guy who can beat him is a wrestler with a fantastic double leg with great timing, which really no one at LHW has. If Rumble can KO Jones and Cormier, who do you guys see stopping him?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm a Jones "defender" and I really love his style and martial arts perspective, but I really think Rumble is too devastating for anyone to deal with. The only kind of guy who can beat him is a wrestler with a fantastic double leg with great timing, which really no one at LHW has. If Rumble can KO Jones and Cormier, who do you guys see stopping him?


:confused05: Well Cormier doesn't yet have any wins over any top LHW's but if AJ beats Jones, I'd say probably unstoppable. 

That said, he did sort of land a lucky head but against Gus, so it's hard to say if that's going to translate into dominance of the division. Yes, Gus is at the top, but I'd be a little more optimistic without the extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So this is what I saw after looking at different angles, the punch lands as Gus is moving foreword to throw stunning him and slowing his movement for that split second before they clash heads, then the clash.

Gus was hurt by the punch and then by the headbutt, still he lost and Im not going to say if he had had that five minutes that it would have mattered. 



As far as AJ beating JBJ I find it not laughable but very improbable. 

Jones will wreck him and its the type of fight that could look much less difficult than it is just because of the skills JBJ has at his disposal.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> As far as AJ beating JBJ I find it not laughable but very improbable.
> 
> Jones will wreck him and its the type of fight that could look much less difficult than it is just because of the skills JBJ has at his disposal.


Apart from being somehow caught in a barrage, I also think it's rather unlikely that Jones loses to Johnson. Against Johnson he doesn't have to be afraid of the wrestling threat like against Cormier, so he can focus more on striking and keeping the distance. He will probably be pretty efficient in stopping Johnson's forward momentum with his kicks to the knees.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> So this is what I saw after looking at different angles, the punch lands as Gus is moving foreword to throw stunning him and slowing his movement for that split second before they clash heads, then the clash......


But where did the punch land? I saw it landing on the neck below the left ear at a downward angle on the top of the shoulder. Is that really going to wobble someone? I don't know, but I doubt it. If not, the real impact came from the head but. 

It just doesn't seem to me that Gus got beat with normal strikes. He's just too good for that. I'd like to see how he bounces back from this. I'd say feed him Cormier as a warm up. :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> But where did the punch land? I saw it landing on the neck below the left ear at a downward angle on the top of the shoulder. Is that really going to wobble someone? I don't know, but I doubt it. If not, the real impact came from the head but.
> 
> It just doesn't seem to me that Gus got beat with normal strikes. He's just too good for that. I'd like to see how he bounces back from this. I'd say feed him Cormier as a warm up. :thumb02:


One of the angles shows the punch landing on his head/neck that can still knock you loopy and there is not a lot of time between the follow though which caused the clash and the strike but I could see it clearly land, how hard, and all that noise who really can say? 

I just felt it stunned him and then the clash put him in survival mode.

None of that is AJ's fault, he clearly would have won either way IMO.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> One of the angles shows the punch landing on his head/neck that can still knock you loopy and there is not a lot of time between the follow though which caused the clash and the strike but I could see it clearly land, how hard, and all that noise who really can say?
> 
> I just felt it stunned him and then the clash put him in survival mode.
> 
> None of that is AJ's fault, he clearly would have won either way IMO.


Well that's the thing, we don't know. I don't know what head/neck means, but the shot I saw missed the head and landed on the lower neck, top shoulder. 

What did land was a major head but, and while accidental, it seems to be what started the spiral. 

Would AG have gotten KO'd anyway? Man that's hard to see. The guy is just too hard to hit and too comfortable on his feet. Definitely would like to see how a rematch plays out down the road.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Well that's the thing, we don't know. I don't know what head/neck means, but the shot I saw missed the head and landed on the lower neck, top shoulder.
> 
> What did land was a major head but, and while accidental, it seems to be what started the spiral.
> 
> Would AG have gotten KO'd anyway? Man that's hard to see. The guy is just too hard to hit and too comfortable on his feet. Definitely would like to see how a rematch plays out down the road.


Well to me, its too big of an disadvantage to overcome.

Once a fighter has been injured like that it lasts the whole fight, five minutes wont make up for brain damage.

If one fighter has been concussed wile the other fighter is fine, if we are talking AJ being that other guy, dude your screwed..

And dont be too dismissive of shots to the side of the head/neck, the brain has been geared to take damage from the front, its designed to mitigate impact from the direction your looking but shots to the side of the head dont take as much force to cause trauma. 

Anyway you cut it, I dont think they will review the fight and overturn it.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> ...Anyway you cut it, I dont think they will review the fight and overturn it.


No, I don't think it's possible at the point, and I actually think Gus caused head contact anyway. Rumble won. I just think Gus is a lot better than he looked. Would like to see this guys fight again. It'll be a much better fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Disagree. Johnson is a beast, he made Gus look bad from the get go. The entire fight Gus looked cornered and appeared to be in trouble.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Disagree. Johnson is a beast, he made Gus look bad from the get go. The entire fight Gus looked cornered and appeared to be in trouble.


It's all biased perception though. Head buts in mma are real and happen and can affect things. To say that Gus would have gotten KO'd anyway, is impossible to prove. Gus himself said he felt great up until that particular point. I believe him. 

This is not to say he didn't lose or was cheated. But it does make you wonder how the fight would have gone otherwise. I think all we can so for certain is, we don't know. But that just didn't look like the fighter I've seen before.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> But where did the punch land? I saw it landing on the neck below the left ear at a downward angle on the top of the shoulder. Is that really going to wobble someone? I don't know, but I doubt it.


The spot behind the ear can be pretty devastating. Dos Santos dropped Velasquez in their first fight hitting that spot, Silva got dropped by Weidman in their second fight when they clinched.

The reason is, the spot behind the ear is very difficult to roll with, because it's very close to the center of the axis the head rotates on (spine), so no force gets deflected but almost completely goes into the body/head. Additionally it's also the spot which is very close to your vestibular system which is important for your equilibrium. It's also close to the cerebellum, which is an important part of your brain for coordination and precise motor control.










So it's actually a good spot to aim at.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> The spot behind the ear can be pretty devastating. Dos Santos dropped Velasquez in their first fight hitting that spot, Silva got dropped by Weidman in their second fight when they clinched.
> 
> The reason is, the spot behind the ear is very difficult to roll with, because it's very close to the center of the axis the head rotates on (spine), so no force gets deflected but almost completely goes into the body/head. Additionally it's also the spot which is very close to your vestibular system which is important for your equilibrium. It's also close to the cerebellum, which is an important part of your brain for coordination and precise motor control.
> 
> ...


Its also were Serra landed on GSP.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Calminian said:


> It's all biased perception though. Head buts in mma are real and happen and can affect things. To say that Gus would have gotten KO'd anyway, is impossible to prove. Gus himself said he felt great up until that particular point. I believe him.
> 
> This is not to say he didn't lose or was cheated. But it does make you wonder how the fight would have gone otherwise. I think all we can so for certain is, we don't know. But that just didn't look like the fighter I've seen before.


A) it's not biased perception, subjective possibly. I have no dog in the race
B) I never said Gus would have gotten ko'ed anyway


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> It just doesn't seem to me that Gus got beat with normal strikes. He's just too good for that.


Anderson got beat with normal strikes too, didn't he? :thumb02:

Anyway, head butt or punch or a combination of the two. It wasn't that bad at all or Gus would have lasted seconds, not almost a whole minute circling like a fully energetic and balanced moth around AJ until more punches connected due to the overwhelming pressure, pace and violence AJ implemented on him.

Gus got hit, yes, he felt it and he was promptly on his feet and moving fast, not like Lil Nog, who was *really* rocked and from that point his defense walls were bulldozed down to his quick finish.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Headbutt or not, Rumble was looking like a killer and Gus was looking timid.

Question, does anyone fighting to make this headbutt a big thing think Jones beat Gus?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I had Jones winning. Not sure why that matters though... maybe AJ still wins, a big headbutt still makes it inconclusive to me.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Headbutt or not, Rumble was looking like a killer and Gus was looking timid.
> 
> Question, does anyone fighting to make this headbutt a big thing think Jones beat Gus?


He was definitely looking good, though it was very early in the fight. No significant shots were landed by Johnson yet up to that point, that I can remember. Maybe a left hook landed. Maybe a kick grazed Gus. Everything else missed. Gus on the other hand did land some pretty good shots. He was definitely winning the fight and seemed to start picking Johnson apart right up to the poke. 

I just can't put aside the fact that Gus was rocked by a head but and then after that crumbled. It is what it is, but Johnson just wasn't landing prior to that, and Gus was. 

Now I know you're trying vilify anyone thinking the head but was significant, but I don't see how anyone not biased can see it otherwise. I had Jones 3-2 BTW, so you can't pin that on me.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> He was definitely looking good, though it was very early in the fight. No significant shots were landed by Johnson yet up to that point, that I can remember. Maybe a left hook landed. Maybe a kick grazed Gus. Everything else missed. Gus on the other hand did land some pretty good shots. *He was definitely winning the fight and seemed to start picking Johnson apart right up to the poke*.


No, he wasn't. Until the poke it was a rather wild brawl with Johnson pushing forward and Gustafsson trying to cope with the pressure and circle away and counter, but noone landing anything significant.

And hadn't Gustafsson poked Johnson in the eye, all this headbutt talk wouldn't be an issue as it was a more or less direct result of resetting the fight after the eye poke break.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Forget the "headbutt". Rumble did a good job of catching the leg, pushing it down immediately and following with a right cross. Even if the head connected somewhere, a vicious punch came first and the outcome would've been the same. No need to downplay his great W.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Forget the "headbutt". Rumble did a good job of catching the leg, pushing it down immediately and following with a right cross. Even if the head connected.....


Even if the head connected is huge, though. If it did and it rocked Gus, it was a game changer. 



Rauno said:


> somewhere, a vicious punch came first and the outcome would've been the same. No need to downplay his great W.


The issue is not wether the punch was vicious but wether it landed. Seems it completely missed the head and jaw and landed on the lower neck/top shoulder. 

Now maybe that's what hurt Gus, I don't know, I've just not heard about neck shots being that effective, especially straight down on top of the shoulder. I'm not saying it wasn't, just haven't heard of it. 

But would you admit, that prior to that punch, nothing from Johnson landed of any significance?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> No, he wasn't. Until the poke it was a rather wild brawl with Johnson pushing forward and Gustafsson trying to cope with the pressure and circle away and counter, but noone landing anything significant.


Watch the fight again, and you see this is not the case. Gus was landing and countering and avoiding all of Johnson's strikes. Johnson was whiffing. Gus said he felt great up to that point. 



Voiceless said:


> And hadn't Gustafsson poked Johnson in the eye, all this headbutt talk wouldn't be an issue as it was a more or less direct result of resetting the fight after the eye poke break.


Indeed. It's just an unfortunate series of events. It happens. I don't blame anyone, though if the ref. caught the but, this discussion would never be necessary either. But it was very quick, and no surprise it went unnoticed. 

My only thing is, Gus is a better fighter than we saw, and I'm convinced he'll rebound from this, and hopefully we'll see the guys rematch. I can't say Gus would have won, cause I don't know. Both fighter were fine prior to the incident.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Calminian said:


> The issue is not wether the punch was vicious but wether it landed. Seems it completely missed the head and jaw and landed on the lower neck/top shoulder.


It did land on the jaw. Not clean and slid further to the neck but it first hit the jaw.



Calminian said:


> Watch the fight again, and you see this is not the case. Gus was landing and countering and avoiding all of Johnson's strikes. Johnson was whiffing. Gus said he felt great up to that point.


I had seen the fight again just a minute before posting to make sure the impression in my memory of no fighter having an advantage at that moment was correct and it was.

At that point of the fight it was a wild exchange with noone really landing anything significant. Gustafsson had some low kicks landing in the opening seconds, but that was it, the rest was rather glancing blows from both sides. Definitely not enough to tell who was better at that moment. (and right before this post I've seen the fight another time)


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> It did land on the jaw. Not clean and slid further to the neck but it first hit the jaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then we were watching a different fight cuz Gus was landing punches too. Anthony, OTH, was landing nothing. And that shot grazed the cheek skin at best. The only significant accurate shot to that point, is the head but and the punch on the lower neck, top of shoulder. 

We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Then we were watching a different fight cuz Gus was landing punches too. Anthony, OTH, was landing nothing. And that shot grazed the cheek skin at best. The only significant accurate shot to that point, is the head but and the punch on the lower neck, top of shoulder.
> 
> We'll just have to agree to disagree.


AJ was landing harder shots and hurting Gus from jump street IMO.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> AJ was landing harder shots and hurting Gus from jump street IMO.


You have a gif show it. I think fans see what they want. But please prove me wrong.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If you want to blame Gus losing to anything but AJ being the better fighter who connected the better shots, than lets pick something different from this headbutt that affected really nothing, and say Gus was scared to death to perform in front of his crowd. I saw fear in his eyes, overly respectiful toward AJ, looking tentative during the fight, chosing to be the prey, instead of the hunter from the start and as soon as AJ speeded up the pace, he ran and ran until he couldn't more, finishing up crying in disappointment as his worst recurrent nightmare finally became reality, in front of his people.

If we are to take anything away from AJ superb performance, that's it. Gus mindset betrayed him. Tell me you saw Gustafsson walking into this fight as confident as he was in his other fights. Even against Jones he had the fire in his eyes, not this time, though.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> If you want to blame Gus losing to anything but AJ being the better fighter who connected the better shots, than lets pick something different from this headbutt that affected really nothing, and say Gus was scared to death to perform in front of his crowd. I saw fear in his eyes, overly respectiful toward AJ, looking tentative during the fight, chosing to be the prey, instead of the hunter from the start and as soon as AJ speeded up the pace, he ran and ran until he couldn't more, finishing up crying in disappointment as his worst recurrent nightmare finally became reality, in front of his people.


This is all speculation based on AJ landing zero punches before the headbutt though. :confused02: Yes, it's possible AG was terrified, but there's nothing empirical to support this. All we have is a headbutt and a fighter wobbled as a result. I'm looking for something more concrete. Beating the crud out of Jones would definitely convince me, but I just don't see the fear in AG you're speaking of.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> This is all speculation based on AJ landing zero punches before the headbutt though. :confused02: Yes, it's possible AG was terrified, but there's nothing empirical to support this. All we have is a headbutt and a fighter wobbled as a result. I'm looking for something more concrete. Beating the crud out of Jones would definitely convince me, but I just don't see the fear in AG you're speaking of.


I have provided my thoughts on how I think that headbutt was not that bad, but that's OK, it's not my intention to disrespect your and others POV on the matter, lets then see this Gus mental state issue I brought as a different thing. 
I really saw that fear in Gus eyes since day one he was set to fight in his backyard. That weighed heavy on his shoulders and, as I like the guy and agree he is a superb fighter, I must say he was out of it in his last fight. He was indeed terrified, I think you found the right word, and his eyes and body language were betraying him way before, but when both started to fight, then it was clear who was in a mission to make a statement, who has his ideas scrambled before his countrymen. Gustafsson was as off as I can't remember him to be in any other fight, so he lost to the most powerful, hungrier, committed fighter in AJ.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Even if the head connected is huge, though. If it did and it rocked Gus, it was a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Calminian said:


> Watch the fight again, and you see this is not the case. Gus was landing and countering and avoiding all of Johnson's strikes. Johnson was whiffing. Gus said he felt great up to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall it landing on the chin. And who cares who was winning the striking battle before the end? It's the fight ending move that counts, not the 100 punches landing before that.


----------

